

Porn filters can use facial screening technology to verify age - nreece
http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,25642,23096241-5014239,00.html

======
nickb
Yeah, people are going to allow a _PORN_ site to scan their face. Right...

Interesting technology, silliest application I've heard in a while.

------
tlrobinson
So how does this work? A user takes a photo of themselves using a webcam or
something? What's stopping a kid from holding up a photo of an older person?

------
Zak
Perhaps more noteworthy than the technology itself is that anybody would go
through that level of effort to keep teenagers from looking at porn.

------
derefr
I really hope they're also using this technology in an actually useful way,
e.g. attached to a web spider, searching for underage porn pictures.

------
gscott
Not quite totally with the article but with some modifications Microsoft could
build this into Windows, whenever a new MP3 file is on your computer, the
computer takes a screenshot of your face and with the file sends it to RIAA
for examination to see if the file is legal or not. Maybe use the facial
screening to determine if a good enough picture was taken of you before
sending it to RIAA.

~~~
derefr
With laptops increasingly having built-in webcams, I'm surprised that at least
one OS doesn't come pre-configured to take a picture every time you type in an
incorrect password.

~~~
kevTheDev
please, keep ideas like that to urself ;)

~~~
kirubakaran
Pretty soon laptops will come with pepper spray.

~~~
kevTheDev
that's not good enough.

You know, that soon enough people will demand to be tasered, and then they'll
write about deliberately getting their pwd wrong three times just for the
thrill.

